# Lesson learned



## night_train01 (Oct 23, 2006)

I bought a Class A used from a RV dealer close to my home(August of last year). The Coachouse in Shelburne Ontario. The first time I used the coach the grey water tank leaked (not just dripped) it leaked. I returned the coach for repair as I had 3 months warranty. The Coachouse repaired the tank using some kind of epoxy that required 7 days of drying. I used the coach 2 more weekends and the tank started to leak again.....so back to the Coachouse where they repaired the tank again using some kind of epoxy. I didn't get away again that fall and decided to store the coach. (October last year)
The first time I had the coach out this year (june) the grey water tank was still leaking....a lot. On my way home from the first weekend get-a-way I stopped by The Coachouse and had talked with the manager regarding the leaking tank problem. The manager told me to bring the coach back at the end of the season because they were extremely busy and I would have to leave the coach there for 2 weeks. 
I emailed the manager on October 5th of this year and verified that I would be dropping off the coach for winterizing and the new holding tank. His reply "Yes, we will check your tank for size and order/replace the tank" I thought great and dropped off the coach.
2 weeks go by and I call the Coachouse to see if the unit is ready, I talk with someone new there and hear that the previous manager had left a week ago.......I then ask the new manager about my holding tank, he says that the warranty is expired and that the new tank is $480......
I now have a leaking tank that has leaked since the day I drove off the Coachouse lot. 
Lesson learned, I know one thing.....I will not be buying my next coach from The Coachouse in Shelburne Ontario


----------



## C Nash (Oct 23, 2006)

Re: Lesson learned

night train, Did you talk to the owner and do you still have the repair records? Might be time to write one of the magazine action lines for help.  If it is as you say I would not let it end there.  Did you explain the situation to the new service manger?  Keep us posted on the outcome.


----------



## night_train01 (Oct 24, 2006)

Re: Lesson learned

I did not receive an invoice for the original two "repair" bills as it did not cost me anything. I have spoken twice to the new service manager regrding the holding tank, he just keeps saying I have had the coach for two summers and the warranty expired after three months. 
I am a little leary about picking up my coach this week, it is still at the Coachouse, they have finished the winterizing....I am worried that in a court of law I will be asked "why did you pick up your coach if you knew the original work had not been completed."  I have already started the ball rolling with small claims court.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 24, 2006)

Re: Lesson learned

If you are already going to court, you need to ask for a lawyer's advice.  Hope it works out for you better than small claims court worked for me.  All those judges are good for is apartment evictions.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 25, 2006)

Re: Lesson learned

Now Tex, you know we give better advice here than any lawyer.  :laugh:


----------



## hertig (Oct 25, 2006)

Re: Lesson learned

Well, cheaper, anyway


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 26, 2006)

Re: Lesson learned



Well now, back in the ole west days, that manger woulda been tied up in a gunny sack. We'da tied dat sack up to a meskeet tree and tree or fore of us woulda beet the snot outta dat sack wit sticks. 

He'da changed his mind fer sure real quick ... once he'd got down from dar.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 26, 2006)

Re: Lesson learned

I don't know the Canadian courts, but since you say that you had three months of warranty, it seems quite unlikely to me that you will be able to win. The mistake was in not getting an agreement of liability for the tank leak back when it was still under warranty, or at least back in the spring when you agreed to wait for fall. While I would agree with you that they should be responsible, I do not think that there is much chance of winning unless you can show that all of those conversations did happen and that they indicated that your warranty would be honored. As much as I hope that you do win, I would be surprised if it turns out that way. Good luck!


----------

